# Los 3235 de S.V. ＼\٩( 'ω' )و //／



## swift

¡Felicitaciones, S.V.!







Gracias por traer conocimiento, citas citables  y buen humor, muchas veces sutil, a los foros.

¡Que vengan muchos más!


----------



## Señor K

Yo no puedo dejar de entregarle mis felicitaciones y agradecerle las pulidas y detalladas explicaciones (bibliografía en mano) a varias de mis intrascendentes consultas. 

¡Felicidades, S.V.! ¡Que sean 3.000 veces 3.000!


----------



## Aviador

¡Felicidades, S. V.! Que sean muchos más.


----------



## kunvla

Muchas gracias por la colaboración y la ayuda que siempre estás dispuesto a prestarnos a los que estudiamos español.

¡Felicitaciones, S.V.!


----------



## quethibum

¡3235 micheladas en honor de S.V.! (o 3235 aguas frescas para quien prefiera sin alcohol).



¡Sigue así, corrigiendo todas las burradas que decimos, con explicaciones precisas y muy buena onda!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

¡¡¡¡¡ Felicitaciones S.V. !!!!!
Por tus *3000 *posts
__________________________________________
__________________________________________
*** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** ***

*SE VE O NO S.V., THAT IS THE QUESTION*

Que no son tres mil igual a _de lengua me como un plato_
y tampoco es_ buscarle tres pies al gato_,
más bien se trata de un don innato
de entender a fondo nuestro idioma, su vocabulario,
y, que se ve, cuando S.V. —muy humanitario—
comparte y reparte su conocimiento...
...y siempre:
muy preciso porque S.V. siempre es conciso,
y muy amable, además de que, ¡es muy confiable!

Que tal vez tres mil se dice re-fácil,
pero _del plato a la boca se cae la sopa_
y escribir como S.V. todos sus posts escribe
_no es enchílame otra_ y con los ojos cerrados...
nel...
¡Es pasión, hobby y compañerismo!
¡Es gramático-dramático-orto-grafi-diverti-dísimo!
¡Y S.V. hace que Wordreference sea un mejor sitio!
__________________________________________
__________________________________________
*** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** * *** ***


Saludos a todos. Es un gusto leerlos y también dedicarle unos versitos al buen compañero S.V. que ha gastado su teclado con nosotros *y* *nos ha iluminado con su buena onda en 3000 ocasiones* (porque hasta "peleando" es buena onda y agradable).

Un agradecimiento especial a @swift por abrir este hilo e invitarnos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

S.V., mi paisano del norte, te felicito por esas 3000 bien documentadas contribuciones.


----------



## Calambur

«Ave, Polígrafo, morituri te salutant»


----------



## S.V.

Me tuviste que decir sobre el hilo, pero al menos aún es mayo, Vivi. 

Gracias a todos, aunque de 3235 ya casi es 3333, un tercio de 10000, infinítamente imperfecto, por más que intento: 33.33...



swift said:


> Gracias por traer conocimiento, citas citables  y buen humor, muchas veces sutil, a los foros.


Las "citas citables" que mencionas, Swift, comenzaron porque jamás habría leído la NGLE, si no fuera para responder aquí. Así aprendí yo también. 



Señor K said:


> Yo no puedo dejar de entregarle mis felicitaciones y agradecerle las pulidas y detalladas explicaciones (bibliografía en mano) a varias de mis intrascendentes consultas.


Intrascendentes ahí significa curiosas y entretenidas.  No es nada.



Aviador said:


> ¡Felicidades, S. V.! Que sean muchos más.


Gracias, Aviador, ya cuántos años aquí... Pasaste los 6666 y no celebramos. Más tequila será. 



kunvla said:


> Muchas gracias por la colaboración y la ayuda que siempre estás dispuesto a prestarnos a los que estudiamos español.


Gracias, Kunvla. ¡3000 tú también! Celebramos juntos los 3333. 



quethibum said:


> ¡Sigue así, corrigiendo todas las burradas que decimos, con explicaciones precisas y muy buena onda!


Las sonrisas verdes funcionan, para aparentar que soy buena onda.  Gracias, Quethi.



JeSuisSnob said:


> S.V., mi paisano del norte, te felicito por esas 3000 bien documentadas contribuciones.


Gracias, Snob. Casi 20000... Yo jamás podría... Y ahora veo de nuevo el hilo de Blasita...


----------



## S.V.

MiguelitOOO said:


> y con los ojos cerrados...


_Ojos cerrados, 
que imaginan amigos
dulces, lejanos_​
Un _haiku_.  Y un saludo, José.


----------



## Amapolas

Es un lujo contar contigo en el foro, S.V. Se aprende mucho leyendo tus mensajes, los cuales, además de correctos y completos, suelen incluir _links_ para lectura adicional. Muchas felicidades por tus 3.000+ mensajes.


----------



## S.V.

Gracias, Amapola. Los_ links _son para tener azules, como las flores de la changuita. Y, por cierto, gracias por tus miles de flores.


----------



## Amapolas

Juan Ramón Jiménez


----------

